# please help---infusion/hydration two IV SITES



## NIKI01 (Nov 14, 2018)

hello,

I am looking for a help on meds administration into two different IV SITES. For example:

IV SITE L AC established at 20:00-- Benadryl IVPB 20:00-20:45     
                                                    Zofran IVP    20:50                               (coded as 96365 &  96375)

IV SITE R AC established at 20:05--Banana Bag IVPB 20:10--21:30             (coded as 96365)

Morphine IVP 20:10 (no IV SITE documented) 
Reglan IVP 20:35 (no IV SITE documented)


Can Morphine and Reglan be coded as default to IV SITE L AC because the IV SITE L AC was established first at 20:00 or not coded because the IV SITES of administration were not specified?

thank you so much for help,
NIKI


----------



## KimReid (Nov 27, 2018)

I would code both the morphine and Reglan with 96375 x2, regardless of whether a site is documented or not. Whether it was right or left in this situation wouldn't matter, but there are times when I have asked the documenting nurse what site was used just for specificity. As for the new site, however, you have to add modifier XS to the banana bag IVPB to show that it was a separate site. 

Hope this helps  

Kim R, CPC
ED and OP/OBS Coder


----------



## NIKI01 (Nov 28, 2018)

IV SITE L AC established at 20:00-- Benadryl IVPB 20:00-20:45 
Zofran IVP 20:50 (coded as 96365 & 96375)

IV SITE R AC established at 20:05--Banana Bag IVPB 20:10--21:30 (coded as 96365)

Morphine IVP 20:10 (no IV SITE documented) 
Reglan IVP 20:35 (no IV SITE documented)

Hi Kim,
I was thinking to do 96365, 96375x3 and 96365-XS. I was told that if two different iv sites were established and the some medications were missing the iv site establishment, then the default iv site was #1. I wanted to know the other coders opinion. 

Thank you so much for your help.
Niki


----------



## arbucklej (Aug 26, 2020)

Is this the same for IV hydration?  
Can you charge for hydration if it’s through a different IV site?


----------

